# Adult tooth never grew in?



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I was looking in Albi's mouth, and I realized one of her adult teeth never actually grew in. She's nearly 7 months now, and finished teething at 5 months. She's missing a lower premolar, the one just before the big molars begin. There's just a space of smooth gum where a tooth ought to be, with no sign that one could grow in. It's just not there on one side.

I even remember when that baby tooth came out and still have it, and it was the only one that broke, I thought because she had chewed on it as it came out. The rest of her adult teeth are normal and healthy, and she has a perfect scissors bite.

Is this common? Is the fact that the baby tooth broke in half when it came out a sign of something (maybe that root was weak in general)? She came from very well respected bloodlines, champions on both sides for generations, I'm really surprised a full set of teeth has not come in.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not a vet, but here's my experience. 

Fozzie had 3 teeth that never grew in. The vet and my internet research showed this is not uncommon. My vet said that the next time he is under General Anesthetic for something (probably a teeth cleaning), she'll xray the area and make sure the tooth isn't doing something it shouldn't. Meanwhile, I keep an eye on the areas to make sure no impactions, abcesses, etc. Fozzie's now 19 months old and knock wood no problems yet. He is also a pure bred with 5 generations of champions on both sides from a reputable breeder--this is not a problem of breeding.


----------

